# Can I use a doorbell button to trigger a prop?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking about a pressure mat and picoboo controller I just bought. The mat is basically a momentary switch much like a door bell button. Is there any reason why I couldn't use a button like that to trigger my controller?

I think it would be fun sitting in a room watching guests via security cameras navigate the haunt and be able to trigger props at will. Basically building a console with buttons to trigger props.


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

More than likely , yes , BUT . it all depends on what your triggering there and how much amperage its gonna want the momentary button to handle . 
Too much and the thing will fuse/arc together and never release ..
They DO sell momenatry buttons/switches rated for different voltages nd amps . They make a pretty stout one used for lawn tractors and such for starter buttons . But , again , be safe and check the voltage and amperage handling capabilities of the switch/button .
And , if you want to use that button without question , might want to add a inline relay , just to be safe and sure .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you are using an event timer, than most definitely!
I've been doing it since '01.
I have one of my actors trigger the prop or props when the timing is right.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sure a button is a button. Just make sure that you stay with in the voltage and current rating for the button. Door bells are normally low voltage devices. If you need buttons with higher capacity you can get them from Radio Shack or mail order. You can also remove buttons and switches from tossed out electronics.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

If a prop is using higher voltage, you can always use a low voltage relay between the switch and the prop.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

yes that true but for the cost of a relay you can usually buy a least 2 buttons of the proper specs. Unless you want to switch line voltage (110Volts) then I would go with a relay or a solid state relay.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

If you're just triggering the controller, no problem. Doorbell buttons are designed for 24VAC circuits but probably have much better specs than that. I don't know what the input to the Picaboo is but if there's a N.O. dry-contract option you're set -- simply wire the doorbell switch to it.


----------

